# USA WILL SINK and you are preparing?



## Theawaiting (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi

Why do you guys prepare for somthing that will anyway sink underwater and by earthquakes. I mean it. More than millions of people are preparing themselves very well, but they do not know at all what is coming.

Isnt more importent first to know what is coming and make a deep research about it?. What is the benefit by buying 1000 tun fish and all will sink underwater.

i


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

That's the beauty about life, the future will always be a mystery, my preps are geared toward survival and not being reliant on regulated resources, what ever scenario plays out, well , maybe I will survive, maybe not, that's in Gods hands, when he needs me,, he will take me.....


----------



## Theawaiting (Sep 12, 2017)

What a Beautiful answer.. But God have told us in many books what is coming so his lovers are preparing for it. Thats what im pointing at. You have the right intention and im just saying lets make the intention more shiny so you will be the rest of the disaster as a survivor and god will say: You read and prepared i will give you double reward for listening and practiceing.

I found a good scripts from bible and Islam that tells so many things which really happning right now. and i also found a mysterious script for 1400 years ago speak about America. For that reason, yes i agree not all in USA will die, as the people left will be the chosen for Jesus christ return and Mehdis return. 

Do you see my point bro?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ask the people in TX and Florida. Bet they wish they had some extra water, food or gas.

I prep cause it's what smart people do and have done to survive for thousands of years. I could care less what god says.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not here to wax philosophical with you.

If you think the US is going to one day find itself completely underwater, and that this was foretold 875 years prior to the western world's discovery of these lands even existing, I have a bridge I'd like to sell you.

God promised to never again destroy the world with a flood. Any flood that would cover the US would cover the rest of the world with it.
You'll forgive me if I prioritize the promise of a deity over the word of one of its creations.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess a person has to play the odds, Me, I am more worried about a spoiled man-child from North Korea starting a nuclear war, than the United States sinking. But then again, I have a boat, I don't have a bomb shelter, go figure.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

By what possible geological event could a continent, lighter than the rock below it, sink?

Now, the ocean may cover a continent should a large enough celestial body pass close by and gravitationally raise local sea level.

But sink? I think not.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I guess a person has to play the odds, Me, I am more worried about a spoiled man-child from North Korea starting a nuclear war, than the United States sinking. But then again, I have a boat, I don't have a bomb shelter, go figure.


Dave, you have to be one of the most practical and down to earth people I've ever met.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

The original post reads like a Nigerian email scam. Humans concern me a lot more than the USA sinking ... just one more reason I prep!


----------



## Theawaiting (Sep 12, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not here to wax philosophical with you.
> 
> If you think the US is going to one day find itself completely underwater, and that this was foretold 875 years prior to the western world's discovery of these lands even existing, I have a bridge I'd like to sell you.
> 
> ...


I understand. But when someone foretold so accurate and even speak about todays problem, cars, flymachine, tecknologies, that sounds so fantastic for me.

I even found:

Isis
Syria
Nuclear War so accurate described, place, fire, color, whom is fireing it, where it is saved and what is made off in scripts.
America
Russia
World war 3.
USA VS russia war predicted in syria and the last fight between them, will accur in syria. A place Called "Qirqisa"

Example what i found for 1400 years ago, which i tooked some few stuns of it related to USA. Iv translated this from hebrew and arabic into this: It may not be translated so perfectly, but i did my best

Book name. Jufer adaum, Script 1400 years old.

* A Black man, will appear from Tanaf as a ruller, which have 50 stars. It is not stars from universe. But they are great almighty on earth (superpower). The stars represents on thier shield on army solderis and thier flag. The gods last promis is for them. They will make all Arabs face dark as losers. Finally this arab nation will betray the prophet and they will cry for it, becouse they turned of the light (Peace religion) by thier hands.

* They want to come in with pride, and they decorate thier 50 stars of this worlds shine. They will connect all these 50 stars as thier states and it will be supported by zionisme. They only want corruption on the earch and injustice. They will call their country for Amerika.

* Alle thier cases will be ruled by orders of the devil and they will keep it without being overcome. The world is only in thier eyes (They want all world for themself). They want everything, and they will be ruller in the earth. They know everything what's going on from the earth length and witdh (All the earth). They have some eyes that is watching from over clouds (Satelittes and etc.). They have ressource in the sea which they use to save fire on it which is made from the ground (Missile). They use it to threaten, vulnerable non muslim and muslims

*Gold will use this as an argument against America. He will curse them, for disobedence and crossing the line.

* The new word will be used for cities. The earth and the storm will eat thier country and its population. The earthquake will swalllow all the cities and the grounds. Floods will down all the cities and the gods anger is over them.

* They will get the almighty Maida (Its somthing goverments have prepeared for which they know will accure so they save the chosen people ) as if it were a great bounty Treassure are tower but on fire (The things they builded will no survive and its on fire).

* God will send the torment of the Earthquake and the kharaya (I studied what this means and found in bible, and Quran its speak about 'karayah' which is undescrible earthquake the day shall the people be like the feathers and the mountaions shall be like the breath).

* And the Awarning of the karyahm before them, and the earth will be shaken to the east and the west and top and bottom and no salvation only from GOD. Did you not read the verse:

29:40
"Each We seized by his sin. Against some We sent a sandstorm. Some were struck by the Blast. Some We caused the ground to cave in beneath them. And some We drowned. It was not God who wronged them, but it was they who wronged their own selves."

* There will be a rain over this country, Ve Ve, the fire on the earth that day. They will certainly see the excessive disadvantage and it will reap the plants and see our sign

This is just an little example of it. I also found 1000 of describe Syria, Isis, World trade center, America, Russia, Nuclear war and so much more. How can these guys be so accurate Example:

It is narrated from ImamALias: "If you see the black flags, commit the land, do not move your hands, nor your feet, and then you will see weak people and they dont care about anything, thier hearth are like the iron of the iron. They call it Islamic state "They claim to the truth and not from their people. Thier name is Kunay (I found out in other script which means Abu and ends with a city, Like thier leader Abu Baghdadi)

Example About Nuclear:

"If you see a fire like a pillar rises on the sky and its looks like Hurd (Color of Zafaran) and it will be visible for 3 days in the sky. Then expect the appearence "

I dont know if these examples looks like somthing for you. But its is so accurate and why should we not take it in our life and not underestimate it.

Hope you can see im impressed of these guys and i will rather respect them and listen to them as a guide to a good preparation. Do you agree with me, that we may look at what they foretold and take it into our preparation plans?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This guy is from somewhere else, both ways.

English is not his first language.

Must be related to congressman Hank Johnson, AKA Guam will sink Johnson.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

As for me and mine, we will continue the serve the LORD JESUS CHRIST, and at the same time, prepare for "tough times".
Is the end of the world inevitable? YES, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF US IS GONNA DIE. Its how I live my life that defines me.
I will respect your thoughts, and your mention of islam, once, but please remember islam has "promised to kill me", so I will ask you to tread cafefully _BRO.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Theawaiting said:


> What a Beautiful answer.. But God have told us in many books what is coming so his lovers are preparing for it. Thats what im pointing at. You have the right intention and im just saying lets make the intention more shiny so you will be the rest of the disaster as a survivor and god will say: You read and prepared i will give you double reward for listening and practiceing.
> 
> I found a good scripts from bible and Islam that tells so many things which really happning right now. and i also found a mysterious script for 1400 years ago speak about America. For that reason, yes i agree not all in USA will die, as the people left will be the chosen for Jesus christ return and Mehdis return.
> 
> Do you see my point bro?


Your point is a crock, . . . plain and simple, . . .

Islam is a POS religion, . . . has no truth whatsoever in it, . . . actually not even a religion, . . . more of a group of thugs who got together to find a way to have sex with donkeys, goats, and children and do it under the guise of religious freedom.

What the Bible says, . . . that is what will happen, . . . which includes 7 seals, 7 bowls of wrath, and 7 trumpets, . . . intermingled with the beast, false prophet, and the mark of the beast.

There is no such thing as a mahdi, . . . or whatever else you call that pervert from the koran.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

:icon_surprised::icon_surprised::icon_surprised::icon_surprised:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Someone isn't very familiar with what apocalyptic literature is... and that it is written intentionally in such a way that it can be interpreted to mean a great number of things.
Nostradamus used it. Most hucksters use it. We can find whatever we want when we already know what we want to find.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

ISIS is not a religion-- it is an idealogy.

I just survived Irma, as I have other hurricanes, because I am prepared.
We lost power for 4 days, almost to the hour.
Luckily no one was hurt and no home damage save some fence.

So, GFY


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Will2? Is that you Will...............Naaawwwwwww couldn't be. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If the country sinks, let it be.

We all die, 

I will continue to prepare for what I know would be a threat to me, not an act of providence.

I will not die from not preparing or not defending myself.

I am not about to shift beliefs due to some obscure text, 

it has as much value to me as something written in sandscrit.

I am not a religious fanatic, I do believe in God, 

the Christian God who is also the Hebrew God, not something invented by a ped.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

double post without trying


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Theawaiting said:


> I understand. But when someone foretold so accurate and even speak about todays problem, cars, flymachine, tecknologies, that sounds so fantastic for me.
> 
> I even found:
> 
> ...


I would double check the age of that text...Just because someone said it was 1400 years old...doesn't make it so... Finally...if their had ever been a scroll that so accurately described the world today...Don't you think it would be known? and not some hidden secret only a few have heard of?

Just saying partner.... Lots of old looking swords out there...it doesn't make them Excalibur...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Will2? Is that you Will...............Naaawwwwwww couldn't be. :tango_face_grin:


There are other lunar howlers out there PO, they come and go like the tide that is in unison with them.

Sometimes I get the urge.

Have one dog that lets go when he sees the full moon rising in back of the shop.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Old SF Guy, But, but, it is marked 1,400 BC. How can you not think it is authentic???


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> There are other lunar howlers out there PO, they come and go like the tide that is in unison with them.
> 
> Sometimes I get the urge.
> 
> Have one dog that lets go when he sees the full moon rising in back of the shop.


I like to get crazy every now and again. Not to often tho, otherwise they may just think I am crazy! :devil:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> There are other lunar howlers out there PO, they come and go like the tide that is in unison with them.
> 
> Sometimes I get the urge.
> 
> Have one dog that lets go when he sees the full moon rising in back of the shop.


I like to get crazy every now and again. Not to often tho, otherwise they may just think I am crazy! :devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

See, here, the site is doubling like I said in Cricket's thread.
How in the hell can you hit like twice and have it take???????????????????????


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

His brand of be ess reminds me of a mystery I give the kids. The clue is that the roman coin is marked 14 BC.

And he's not even that interesting. We need better trolls. The bait we're using must be getting old.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

tango said:


> ISIS is not a religion-- it is an idealogy.
> 
> I just survived Irma, as I have other hurricanes, because I am prepared.
> We lost power for 4 days, almost to the hour.
> ...


 @tango So glad to hear you made it through the storm. It has to be tough to live through that kind of a mess. Your fellow prepper from hurricane free Ohio. Joe


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Theawaiting said:


> Hi
> 
> Why do you guys prepare for somthing that will anyway sink underwater and by earthquakes. I mean it. More than millions of people are preparing themselves very well, but they do not know at all what is coming.
> 
> ...


Because ........ tuna floats. :stick:


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Theawaiting said:


> What a Beautiful answer.. But God have told us in many books what is coming so his lovers are preparing for it. Thats what im pointing at. You have the right intention and im just saying lets make the intention more shiny so you will be the rest of the disaster as a survivor and god will say: You read and prepared i will give you double reward for listening and practiceing.
> 
> I found a good scripts from bible and Islam that tells so many things which really happning right now. and i also found a mysterious script for 1400 years ago speak about America. For that reason, yes i agree not all in USA will die, as the people left will be the chosen for Jesus christ return and Mehdis return.
> 
> Do you see my point bro?


Link to info please.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Old SF Guy, But, but, it is marked 1,400 BC. How can you not think it is authentic???


LOL....Reminds me of an encyclopedia Brown story I read as a Kid...where he solved the case of the fake sword....it said "Presented to ....so and so...for the first battle of Bull Run" Can't very well tell the future and predict a second battle of Bull Run, so no reason to inscribe it as the first.


----------



## Theawaiting (Sep 12, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> Your point is a crock, . . . plain and simple, . . .
> 
> Islam is a POS religion, . . . has no truth whatsoever in it, . . . actually not even a religion, . . . more of a group of thugs who got together to find a way to have sex with donkeys, goats, and children and do it under the guise of religious freedom.
> 
> ...


Well if you think judaism, Islam and budaism and all other religion is a fake religion and they ### goats, and donkeys but only christianity is the right one, then i can not see any difference between you and ISIS which declare only themselvs for being righteous and all other for disbelivers. Thats why this world is filled with injustice. How dare you to judge me and others for being bad people and goat 3333 when you have only 2 eyes and only can see in distance of 100m, nor can hear or feel.

Like i respect your religion, you should respect others. If someone from 1400 years ago, or 10.000 foretold, then no once are forcing you guys to believe in it. But at least respect that guy whom tried to foretold things and respect these people whom tried to write bibles, Toran and quran.

If you dont like the religion, then say im not interessted. In every single religion there will be always people abusing it and destroys its beauty. I think you should only focus on its beauty , like i focus on bibles beauty and other things.

I only find some few people in this thread that who is quiet and calm and answer with wisdom or at least criticize but with respect.


----------



## Theawaiting (Sep 12, 2017)

Hehe . sounds really nice then . I already have a lot of tuna


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you ONLY focus on the beauty, you can easily miss the evil beneath.
Do not be lead into temptation. Learn all you can, pay attention to every detail, and only THEN decide what is right and what is wrong.

Islam teaches abuse and subjugation.
Christ teaches forgiveness and grace.

Both have their "beautiful" moments, but only one is truly the message of a loving God to ALL his people.
The other is a message from a spiteful man who sought revenge against those who had rejected him, and imagined a god in order to fulfill that vengeance.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I do not have any tuna stored, I hate most fish and the smell of it, 

opening cans of cat food fish, smell turns my stomach.

OP, everyone here has a different take on religion, none exactly the same.

I can only speak for myself here, I do not care for someone coming in and pushing obscure, oblique views.

This is a forum for real world prepping, preparing for the hereafter is best done in private.

Life is here and now, and prepping is for keeping this life going when there is a breakdown of whatever creates a threat to it.

I don't really care about what you are espousing, and I see you have not garnered any converts here.

Oh, izslime sucks! it is not a true religion but an addendum to a political system for maintaining total control of the masses.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn, I just love the ignore button!


----------



## Theawaiting (Sep 12, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> If you ONLY focus on the beauty, you can easily miss the evil beneath.
> Do not be lead into temptation. Learn all you can, pay attention to every detail, and only THEN decide what is right and what is wrong.
> 
> Islam teaches abuse and subjugation.
> ...


yea. thx for this qoute. Hopefully we all will survive what is coming.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Theawaiting said:


> Hi
> 
> Why do you guys prepare for somthing that will anyway sink underwater and by earthquakes. I mean it. More than millions of people are preparing themselves very well, but they do not know at all what is coming.
> 
> ...


Well ..... upon further review, it does seem that you are the one sinking and not the US. Later Dude!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Theawaiting seems I can't PM you, so I'll warn you, here. Watch your language. Do not drop another F-bomb.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Theawaiting said:


> Well if you think judaism, Islam and budaism and all other religion is a fake religion and they ### goats, and donkeys but only christianity is the right one, then i can not see any difference between you and ISIS which declare only themselvs for being righteous and all other for disbelivers. Thats why this world is filled with injustice. How dare you to judge me and others for being bad people and goat 3333 when you have only 2 eyes and only can see in distance of 100m, nor can hear or feel.
> 
> Like i respect your religion, you should respect others. If someone from 1400 years ago, or 10.000 foretold, then no once are forcing you guys to believe in it. But at least respect that guy whom tried to foretold things and respect these people whom tried to write bibles, Toran and quran.
> 
> ...


How about reading what other people, who were alive during the Time of your prophet, said about him.

No religion has said anything negative of Jesus, other than he thought himself more than he was. Which is odd that they will refer to him as prophetic or othere wise Godly and then say he became to convinced of his own worth.

Yet no one can say he was or did anything evil.

Now contrast that with the Prophet Mohammed, who had only his local family following him for the first 12 years of his ministry. Then he began to raid the Jewish lands of Mecca. Then after signing a 7 year peace accord with them, he attacks 2 years later and takes over Mecca. He killed, he raided, he murdered. He took a 9 year old for a bride.

These things are not disputed.

So before you tell us to respect your religion, you first must understand how your own (Islam) calls for the death of the infidel and the subjugating of them. Death to any turn from it.

*How dare you expect us to respect it. I do not respect your right to consider me subhuman...nor for you to assert any power over me.

You should understand what each religion has to offer and what its tenants are. Claiming to be all of them makes you none of them.*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Many have predicted part of what was said in the OP. There are parts of the US that have been predicted to be underwater. But not the whole country.

The big earthquake on the west coast. Most scientists say it's a matter of not if but when. Still many scoff at it. A good part of the west coast sits on a shelf. I have read stories where subs have travel beneath it. The big one could take it out. Somewhere before 2000 I read an article in the Scientific American that stated the Pacific Northwest was overdue for an earthquake that could wipe out a majority of the area. This would be the Cascadia Subduction Zone.

Moving to the center of the country. The New Madrid Seismic Zone could widen the Mississippi River area to 5 miles or greater across. This has also been predicted to cause the Great Lakes to become a Great Lake taking out a lot of land area. Again, scientists say it's not a matter of if but when.

Moving east. The Ramapo Seismic Zone is not well known but you can look it up. The last sizable quake produced by this fault line was in 1884 and felt in Brooklyn. This fault line runs through NYC. A large magnitude quake could cause this and surrounding areas to be underwater.

So the whole USA sinking is very unlikely. But there are parts of this country it could happen to.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, just wow! I'm not even gonna bother.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Will2? Is that you Will...............Naaawwwwwww couldn't be. :tango_face_grin:


Will was more coherent than this guy.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Will was more coherent than this guy.


He would have to be trying real hard to obfuscate himself by intentionally using the spelling, syntax and grammar that thi cat is using. Not Will, but certainly he/she are not here to add to the prepper/readiness forum, but rather to begin arguing our stupidity in doing so, and then immediately jumping to the How dare you... Line typical of Snow flakes and the great unlearned who live life by talking points written by someone else.

Well...Some of us do that too. Many of my talking points come from the Bible...many from FM 3-7, FM 3-18, and SH-21-76. I like to think I take in what I've read, apply my own experience and understanding, ponder these with a little humility and open mindedness....Then speak my thoughts and then verbally kick a kitty cat in the ass or vocalize a cliq...cliq...cliq...to keep him plodding on down the trail...


----------



## Theawaiting (Sep 12, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> He would have to be trying real hard to obfuscate himself by intentionally using the spelling, syntax and grammar that thi cat is using. Not Will, but certainly he/she are not here to add to the prepper/readiness forum, but rather to begin arguing our stupidity in doing so, and then immediately jumping to the How dare you... Line typical of Snow flakes and the great unlearned who live life by talking points written by someone else.
> 
> Well...Some of us do that too. Many of my talking points come from the Bible...many from FM 3-7, FM 3-18, and SH-21-76. I like to think I take in what I've read, apply my own experience and understanding, ponder these with a little humility and open mindedness....Then speak my thoughts and then verbally kick a kitty cat in the ass or vocalize a cliq...cliq...cliq...to keep him plodding on down the trail...
> 
> View attachment 54522


stevekozak 
Old SF Guy

Im so quiet and didnt say any bad words nor mentioned any bullying about anyone. Cant you guys just answer with respect like other are doing in this thread. Really im here to take your opinions and see if im wrong then correct me instead of type like that.

Its ok. I will be quiet. You are Jesus followers then show me the Jesus way so i become impressed. I dont think jesus called anyone for stupid. If yes please give me a source.

Im not Muslim, Nor Christian, but iv read history about jesus and all other popularity mens in religions and i become inspired.

And Im sorry for my bad english. I just started for 1 years ago and its hard when i already have experience with 7 other languages. So i will be better next 2 years hopefully.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well waiting, where are you from??

You are as persistent as fungus.

You say you were "brought up" with no religion?

A communista? 

You primary language is, Farsi???????


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well waiting, where are you from??

You are as persistent as fungus.

You say you were "brought up" with no religion?

A communista? 

You primary language is, Farsi???????

Cricket, it doubled again!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Theawaiting said:


> stevekozak
> Old SF Guy
> 
> Im so quiet and didnt say any bad words nor mentioned any bullying about anyone. Cant you guys just answer with respect like other are doing in this thread. Really im here to take your opinions and see if im wrong then correct me instead of type like that.
> ...


I didn't use any bad word either, pumpkin (which is a term of endearment in the South). Your English is irrelevant to my talking points and the discussion. We all can understand what your saying and have no issues with it. Your plurality of languages, while numerous, are equally unimportant as we mostly speak engrish here....

SO lets stay to the points. You came out stating points espousing our ignorance for prepping. And pointed to a supposed text that clearly articulated our brand of evil and ultimate demise.

Whether your muslim, christian, Jew, or just simply spiritual ...I asked you to be learned in them. You can't cherry pic the biblical words of each for the best they have and ignore the others and then claim to be inspired by them all. One says the Jews are the save, the other says the Muslims are saved, the bible says that all who believe in Jesus are saved, and the Buddist get to come back as Caitlyn Jenner.

If you know anything about Christians it is that they accept you for being an image of god, and they have a tenent to show you Love....My Parent tore my ass up with Christian Love evry time I got caught sinning. Careful what you ask for...You might want to start out with just seeing some Christian...cooking, freetime, and companionship, before you jump straight into Christian love.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I didn't use any bad word either, pumpkin (which is a term of endearment in the South)


One more common in the South now is "Well bless your heart." Those from Dixie will know of what I speak.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> One more common in the South now is "Well bless your heart." Those from Dixie will know of what I speak.


I'm a northerner through and through but I caught your meaning loud and clear!

Theawaiting, I can't see how anyone could go wrong dedicating their lives to a God whose greatest commandments are love: love your God and love your neighbor as yourself. In the end, if you wind up wrong that God & Heaven are real, what have you lost? A life spent working toward perfect love. People touched, bettered and inspired by your acts of kindness and giving. Seriously, it's the best gig ever.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Theawaiting said:


> Hi
> 
> Why do you guys prepare for somthing that will anyway sink underwater and by earthquakes. I mean it. More than millions of people are preparing themselves very well, but they do not know at all what is coming.
> 
> ...


If it sinks, it sinks. :shrug: Maybe not in my lifetime...

In the meantime......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

charito said:


> If it sinks, it sinks. :shrug: Maybe not in my lifetime...
> 
> In the meantime......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


>


You would have to use that piece!

I went with girlfriend, soon to be wife #1 to see that when it first came out fall of 1968.

The imaging almost put me into a grand mall seizure, was the forerunner of major migraine attacks.

I was given an injection of Valium to stop the overload.

I cannot play vid games like super mario, they will trigger the same attacks,

I carry the meds in my pocket all the time in case just like an eppie pen.

Thanks for reminding me, just the screen image stressed my stomach.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think it is your holy-er than thou attitude, that is the problem -you have an argument on why we are wrong and you are right at every turn -then change your tune when called out on it and claim innocent. HEY poke a bear in the behind with a sharp stick don't blame the bear when it bites your arm off. If you do not claim any religion then don't argue with those that do for you have no ground to stand on. Do not enter an area and tell the inhabitants some BS broad statement that their way of life is going to end with out hard evidence and factual physical proof to back up you claim.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Theawaiting said:


> Well if you think judaism, Islam and budaism and all other religion is a fake religion and they ### goats, and donkeys but only christianity is the right one, then i can not see any difference between you and ISIS which declare only themselvs for being righteous and all other for disbelivers. Thats why this world is filled with injustice. How dare you to judge me and others for being bad people and goat 3333 when you have only 2 eyes and only can see in distance of 100m, nor can hear or feel.
> 
> Like i respect your religion, you should respect others. If someone from 1400 years ago, or 10.000 foretold, then no once are forcing you guys to believe in it. But at least respect that guy whom tried to foretold things and respect these people whom tried to write bibles, Toran and quran.
> 
> ...


WHEN my religion, IN PRINT, tells me "to convert or KILL YOU", then I will stop believing it.
So, I will probably draw a flag for this, but screw you, screw Akbar, screw Islam, screw anyone that tells me to be tolerant of islam. 
I WILL NOT BE THREATENED.
I will die for my beliefs, and do so contently.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Theawaiting said:


> If you dont like the religion, then say im not interessted. In every single religion there will be always people abusing it and destroys its beauty. I think you should only focus on its beauty , like i focus on bibles beauty and other things.
> 
> I only find some few people in this thread that who is quiet and calm and answer with wisdom or at least criticize but with respect.


I don't care if you speak five hundred and seven languages: you come on here like some kind of know it all, . . . tell us we are wrong in all that we do, . . . insult Jesus Christ and every Christian that has ever walked, . . . and then expect to be respected?

First of all, . . . respect is earned, . . . worked for, . . . desired, . . . and appreciated.

Second, . . . you claim not to be a muslim, but you defend them with every word you say.

How can you defend a way of life that depends for it's survival, . . .

physically beating on women, . . .

publicly executing ANYONE THEY DISLIKE, . . .

having forcible sexual relations with girls as young as 6, 7, or 8 years old, . . .

publicly, overtly, and intentionally disrespecting any and all other forms of religion, . . .

building their base on being THE ONLY religious way of life that is acceptable, . . .

not once, . . . not anywhere, . . . never, . . . at all, . . . at any time, . . . digging into their pockets to help Christians after a flood, bhuddists after a tsunami, hindus after a tornado, or any other charitable work......

Respect??? Respect??? There is nothing to respect in a religion that not only subscribes to the above, . . . but their imams publicly support having sexual intercourse with goats, donkeys, cattle, . . . but they do draw the line at pigs. Probably in all honesty, . . . the pigs drew the line at them, . . . and they are afraid.

Nahh, . . . no respect, . . . no tolerance, . . . no nothing but an open door to send their sorry carcasses back to the sand pit from which they ran away, . . . because as well as all the above, . . . ********* are the purest form of coward ever to be permitted to dwell upon this earth.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Deebo said:


> I will die for my beliefs, and do so contently.


To paraphrase George S. Patton: "The object of war is not to die for your beliefs, but rather to make some other poor dumb bastard die for HIS beliefs..."


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Theawaiting said:


> Hi
> 
> Why do you guys prepare for somthing that will anyway sink underwater and by earthquakes. I mean it. More than millions of people are preparing themselves very well, but they do not know at all what is coming.
> 
> ...


Unlike my other posters, I will be calm, quiet and respectful in my response.

With respect, your theory is idiotic. There's absolutely, positively not one shred of verifiable, reproducible scientific evidence to support it, and anybody with a sixth-grade understanding of geology or plate tectonics (and yeah, that is sixth-grade science in case anybody is wondering) would know that it is complete nonsense.

I do say this with all due respect, however, and I assure you that I am quite calm and quiet as I type this.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh Im calm, calm as a cucumber. Kool to the touch.
I think we got all got suckered. 
Is his IP address from America? @Denton im sure you checked into this cat?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> To paraphrase George S. Patton: "The object of war is not to die for your beliefs, but rather to make some other poor dumb bastard die for HIS beliefs..."


I promise you my friend, there will be a pile of dead surrounding me.
Im kinda like Jason Bourne, met Leroy Jethro Gibbs, and they had a Fourway with Chuck Norris and Wonder Woman, and 9 months later, POOF Deebo came along.
The sun stared at me last week, it almost died...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Unlike my other posters, I will be calm, quiet and respectful in my response.
> 
> With respect, your theory is idiotic. There's absolutely, positively not one shred of verifiable, reproducible scientific evidence to support it, and anybody with a sixth-grade understanding of geology or plate tectonics (and yeah, that is sixth-grade science in case anybody is wondering) would know that it is complete nonsense.
> 
> I do say this with all due respect, however, and I assure you that I am quite calm and quiet as I type this.


The guy is a schmuck, period.

Now, I did not have plate tectonics in any of the schools through high school that I attended, they did not teach it.

As a matter of fact, it was unknown at those times.

It was coming out when I was studying ME, not something we covered though.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Deebo said:


> I promise you my friend, there will be a pile of dead surrounding me.
> Im kinda like Jason Bourne, met Leroy Jethro Gibbs, and they had a Fourway with Chuck Norris and Wonder Woman, and 9 months later, POOF Deebo came along.
> The sun stared at me last week, it almost died...


Mark Harmon must have had a hard time carrying you to full term and did the delivery kill him?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> You would have to use that piece!
> 
> I went with girlfriend, soon to be wife #1 to see that when it first came out fall of 1968.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I doubt if the US will sink. More than likely all the people on the east coast will cause the US to tip over and flip everyone off.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I doubt if the US will sink. More than likely all the people on the east coast will cause the US to tip over and flip everyone off.


NO! NO!, The sanctuary state on the west coast will go first, leave me be here.

Watching a movie right now about it going under.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The guy is a schmuck, period.
> 
> Now, I did not have plate tectonics in any of the schools through high school that I attended, they did not teach it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you and I are old so there's that


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I doubt if the US will sink. More than likely all the people on the east coast will cause the US to tip over and flip everyone off.


Have you ever considered running for Congress? I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Have you ever considered running for Congress? I'm sure you'll do well.


As long as he does not step on the edge of Guam.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> As long as he does not step on the edge of Guam.


That's the idea. Johnson needs someone to have his back.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

White Shadow said:


> Mark Harmon must have had a hard time carrying you to full term and did the delivery kill him?


Congratulations, you have just won the internet for today!


----------



## Theawaiting (Sep 12, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I didn't use any bad word either, pumpkin (which is a term of endearment in the South). Your English is irrelevant to my talking points and the discussion. We all can understand what your saying and have no issues with it. Your plurality of languages, while numerous, are equally unimportant as we mostly speak engrish here....
> 
> SO lets stay to the points. You came out stating points espousing our ignorance for prepping. And pointed to a supposed text that clearly articulated our brand of evil and ultimate demise.
> 
> ...


Thx i will look at it for consideration, im working on reading the old bible so hopefully next year im preppered from that side.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Theawaiting said:


> Thx i will look at it for consideration, im working on reading the old bible so hopefully next year im preppered from that side.


That is my hope and prayer for you, as well.


----------



## Nina9mm (Aug 16, 2017)

Theawaiting said:


> I understand. But when someone foretold so accurate and even speak about todays problem, cars, flymachine, tecknologies, that sounds so fantastic for me.
> 
> I even found:
> 
> ...


What the actual hell is this? Isn't there a thread for sci-fi and anti-Christian ramblings? Seriously.


----------



## Zane (Aug 29, 2017)

Real Old Man said:


> :icon_surprised::icon_surprised::icon_surprised::icon_surprised:


Next time could you add more butter? It always helps when you're a witness to such things.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SO you are saying we need Food, Water, Medical and a BOAT


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Theawaiting said:


> Well if you think judaism, Islam and budaism and all other religion is a fake religion and they ### goats, and donkeys but only christianity is the right one, then i can not see any difference between you and ISIS which declare only themselvs for being righteous and all other for disbelivers. Thats why this world is filled with injustice. How dare you to judge me and others for being bad people and goat 3333 when you have only 2 eyes and only can see in distance of 100m, nor can hear or feel.
> 
> Like i respect your religion, you should respect others. If someone from 1400 years ago, or 10.000 foretold, then no once are forcing you guys to believe in it. But at least respect that guy whom tried to foretold things and respect these people whom tried to write bibles, Toran and quran.
> 
> ...


all religions can be false but they can not all be true. Law of noncontradiction

if you try to make all religions = you do not understand what truth is.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by Theawaiting View Post
> For that reason, yes i agree not all in USA will die, as the people left will be the chosen for Jesus christ return and Mehdis return.


Who the heck is Mehdis? lain:

Meh. No one is coming except Christ!


----------



## Theawaiting (Sep 12, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> SO you are saying we need Food, Water, Medical and a BOAT
> 
> View attachment 54858


Im not saying you have to, but consider it, as we dont know maybe it is true. what i believe is USA will SINK but not all states. I believe in some Planet X or what ever they call it. it will pass the earth, and it will cost a slow rotation on the earth. This will make the rainsystem to be at least 10 times more heavier and 1 single rain drop will be equalizer of 10 drops of today. It is an unprecedented event foretold in scriptres as a second sun, or a sign in the sky:

Example : 
The trip og juda 
Luke 21-26 
Genesis 1:2
Genesis 31:44

Im just saying, if you are going to prepper then please have a little considaration about what if Some part of USA will Sink under water, and what if i am one of these guys and how can i escape or prepper for this. It dosnt matter to buy food, when it will sink anyway, so better way is take the food with you as a Plan B enough until you are landing on the ground.

For me im not living in USA, but i also preparing for this. I purchsed:


Rope + rope fitings 3.5 KN (I can tie my son and my wife together in a rope)
Swiming Jacket and change its Webbing Tape to 3.5 Kn (For all)
5 persons inflatable boat with a automatic drag breath (This will be placed at top bottom of the bag and tied really good with all accesseries inside a 100L bag. Then the Emergency Rope will be on the left hand so i can pull it and it will automaticlly drag us op if we are sinking)
2 persons 80L Bag and 1x 20L for children Bag. (Include: Food, Firestarter, Rope, Multiknife, Alarm,WalkieTalkie 50Mile waterproff, Gps Kordinator finder I sewed it in the bag, sleep bag, Fishing emergency, and much more. )
Good Waterproff clothes and tolerate -25 C 
Some fins, Mask and snorkles for each one for eyes, ears and nose
If a planet are visible and its clealry in the sky, stay out of the city and go to the highst ground
A flare gun for each one
 Medical First Kit. and portable oxygen with a mask breather Its very small 
solar stove
 Approveable Ptent Made in Germany -20C.


Above is kind of what i did. I really optimized it so i can make it only in 3 bag, but it was impossible, so what i did i split that into 3 fases:

1. Fast accident that i run and take only what i prepared this for
2. If Accident is slowly and i have time, i will try put the bags on the back, and rope the sec bag on the left of the bag and tie it with edding rope 3.5kn
3. Best is a bunker which is waterproff and it have self oxygen and an 2 way water escape door. So you have many days to almost wait and see if water is falling, if not you can prepper and and hit the inflatable boat to drag you up

I know its sounds like a hollywood movie, but its real. Those whom preppered for this minimize the risk and they have nothing to lose.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

you prep fire starters and snorkels?? fire starters won't work under water.. (believe me I tried)...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> you prep fire starters and snorkels?? fire starters won't work under water.. (believe me I tried)...


LOL...... fire starters and Snorkels


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Theawaiting said:


> Im not saying you have to, but consider it, as we dont know maybe it is true. what i believe is USA will SINK but not all states. I believe in some Planet X or what ever they call it. it will pass the earth, and it will cost a slow rotation on the earth. This will make the rainsystem to be at least 10 times more heavier and 1 single rain drop will be equalizer of 10 drops of today. It is an unprecedented event foretold in scriptres as a second sun, or a sign in the sky:
> 
> Example :
> The trip og juda
> ...


This is how you should have started your thread. We can all discuss what you may realistically need to prep....without throwing in the opinion that we are stupid for prepping.

In my perfectly formed bubble of enlightenment...I prepare for emergencies and survival. I do not prepare for end of the world scenarios, because I think I cannot a) contain, procure, or plan for all I would need. and b) I have no intention on just trying to be the last guy alive. My EOTWAWKI preps are simply knowledge.

If North Carolina just "falls into the Ocean"... I'm gonna drown. even if I had a boat, there would be enough people trying to get on it that it would sink as well. Imagine yourself with a boat... then imagine 10,000 people without one floating on debris around you? and no land for hundreds of miles with Millions more floating between you and land....

I'm thinking I'd just go ahead and suck start my pistol and call it done...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hell, just get an old Diesel powered Gato class sub, and ride out the maelstrom in it.

10,000 mile range and food storage for 3 months for a full crew of 80.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hell, just get an old Diesel powered Gato class sub, and ride out the maelstrom in it.
> 
> 10,000 mile range and food storage for 3 months for a full crew of 80.


Got one...just didn't wanna advertise it....


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hell, just get an old Diesel powered Gato class sub, and ride out the maelstrom in it.
> 
> 10,000 mile range and food storage for 3 months for a full crew of 80.





Old SF Guy said:


> Got one...just didn't wanna advertise it....


One of those would be great for use up in Northern Idaho on lake Pend Oreille.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Theawaiting said:


> Im not saying you have to, but consider it, as we dont know maybe it is true. what i believe is USA will SINK but not all states. I believe in some Planet X or what ever they call it. it will pass the earth, and it will cost a slow rotation on the earth. This will make the rainsystem to be at least 10 times more heavier and 1 single rain drop will be equalizer of 10 drops of today. It is an unprecedented event foretold in scriptres as a second sun, or a sign in the sky:
> 
> Example :
> The trip og juda
> ...


This is the kind of trash that ignorance, stupidity, and "hear say" comes from, . . . and has no relevance whatsoever.

Just to "prove" his points, . . . three Biblical references are made and some "trip" which may as well have been a journey on a ride at Walt Disney's world.

NONE, . . . let me say it again, . . . NONE of those references have the slightest iota of truth and connection to the first paragraph he posts.

Now if the whole scenario is predicated upon the journey at Walt Disney's, . . . I cannot argue, . . . I'll just say that I won't set up my future plans based upon what may have happened between the earth and stars at Walt Disney's.

This is the kind of crap played out by hucksters, shysters, snake oil salesmen, . . . and for the most part, . . . muslim imams who fancy themselves as THE 12TH IMAM, and thus protector of all knowledge and understanding.

There is a scripture that many people believe will bring upon the earth a world wide drought, . . . Revelation 7:1 (KJV) "And after these things I saw four angels standing on the four corners of the earth, *holding the four winds of the earth, that the wind should not blow on the earth, nor on the sea, nor on any tree. "

*

In Genesis 8:1, . . . God created the wind, . . . in Revelation 7:1, . . . He shuts it down. No wind = no rain, no snow, no precipitation, . . . which can be a great contributor to the world wide famine / deaths that are predicted as well.

World wide or even continent wide flood and / or sinking is not found in the Bible, anywhere, anyplace, . . . at all, . . . except the story of Noah, . . . and as God placed the rainbow in the sky, . . . He promised never to do that again.

This whole proposition he proposes is if anything, . . . the exact opposite of what is told by the only 100% true book in the world, . . . the Bible.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Not counting the Great flood where the water rose nor the legend of Atlantis.. has there ever been a continent or LARGE area that has sunk.. and if so, did it sink fast or slow

My fear is it will sink slow and all the welfare rats from atlanta, NY City, and Philadelphia will end up out here on the eastern continental living 15 minutes from my home. 

if it sinks fast I am close to a high point... it will be ok


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You really shouldn't tie a rope on your wife and child.
In America, that's called slavery.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, if the world is done for, what the hell good is a gps locator?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess I'll be ok for a few weeks. My house is at 2653 feet elevation, just wish I hadn't sold my scuba gear.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I guess I'll be ok for a few weeks. My house is at 2653 feet elevation, just wish I hadn't sold my scuba gear.


I'll go first, mine is a 900 feet, by by.:vs_shocked:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I'll go first, mine is a 900 feet, by by.:vs_shocked:


At 947, . . . best I can do it get up on the top of the house, . . . that'll take me up to 971, . . . probably not enough either.

Ahh, . . . well, . . . let's all meet up here come Monday, . . . discuss planet x that missed us.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Theawaiting said:


> Hi
> 
> Why do you guys prepare for somthing that will anyway sink underwater and by earthquakes. I mean it. More than millions of people are preparing themselves very well, but they do not know at all what is coming.
> 
> ...


The problem is that no one really knows what's coming. They all contradict each other about what will happen and when. But it's obvious that many previously stable systems are breaking down. We may not know what or when, but we know it can't hold together much longer. We are storing our acorns for the winter.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I guess I'll be ok for a few weeks. My house is at 2653 feet elevation, just wish I hadn't sold my scuba gear.


Another reason I am glad we are building our new house at 4440 feet. I wonder if I will be able to fish for crappies in the backyard again?


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

2200 for me..... Popcorn time...


----------

